# Nitrites and Nitrates very high (fishless cycle)



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been fishless cycling my new 75 gallon setup for almost a month now. I am using the Ace Hardware Ammonia. I drop in a half capful about every other day which usually gives me about 2ppm when I test it later in the day and drops to zero by the next day.

My problem is that my Nitrites are testing off the chart using API test drops (over 5.0ppm) and the Nitrates are also testing solid red or what looks like over 100. Just a note that I tested my tap water and both come out zero so it isn't bad test kits.

So from what I understand the ammonia is definately being converted to Nitrites really well and the Nitrites seem to be turning to Nitrates due to the high Nitrate reading, but why is my Nitrites not hitting zero or at least close?

Am I doing something incorrectly? I did a 50% water change on Thursday but it did not seem to affect the Nitrite or Nitrate tests much at all.

I would like to add some fish sometime soon.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems you are doing things correctly. From what I have read, high Nitrite readings can give a false Nitrate reading. I did not have this experience when I was fishless cycling however my fishless cycle in my 46 gal tank took 32 days. Just give it some more time. One day you will test and your nitrite reading will be 0 and Nitrates will be off the chart.

FWIW, I also did a large water change when my cycle seemed "stuck". That was probably about day 30, and it did seem to kick start it. I think I had too much Nitrite build up for "nitrite eating" bacteria to catch up with the load. Also, it takes long for that type of bacteria to build up than the ammonia eating bacteria. Maybe try doing another water change, 50% or more, and test again in a couple days! HTH!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You're doing fine, but I'd not push that much ammonia daily. I'd agree with *CichMomma* that the nitrite converters are having trouble catching up with the load. They will eventually, but you're not making it easy for them.  This part takes more time than the ammonia drop to 0. Water changes are fine, but don't go crazy with the % changed as that seems to inhibit the bacteria in a newly cycled or cycling tank. So, cut back the ammonia additions to every other day, and if you skip two days, no big deal. Do 30% or so water changes to get nitrite and ultimately nitrate down to a manageable level. You'll be done soon. :thumb:

Many nitrate test kits first convert the nitrate to nitrite, then report total nitrite. Works fine if there's no nitrite in the tank water to begin with, but you can see why it would give a false reading if there were already nitrite present. It will actually give the total of nitrite + nitrate. Don't worry about nitrate testing until nitrite drops to 0.

HTH


----------



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for your helpful comments.


----------



## CichNewb (Aug 13, 2009)

Your ammonia levels are dropping to zero overnite and your nitrite has spiked which means you are just about there. The key is to drastically cut back your ammonia. I have cut my ammonia altogether at this stage and usually within a few days the nitrite levels drops to zero and you get a very high nitrate reading. Most say to continue adding ammonia right up until putting fish in so at this point you could just put a pinch of ammonia in each night. Not enough to cause a reading but just some to keep everything moving. The key though is to stop dosing at your previous levels. You will be done in a few days. No more water changes until ammonia and nitrite are at zero.


----------



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

Update -

Today I tested and

0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
5 Nitrate

So I guess it is cycled. I am very excited.


----------



## CichNewb (Aug 13, 2009)

Good Luck.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

metro6775 said:


> Update -
> 
> Today I tested and
> 
> ...


I'd say so, but I always like to get good readings for a few days, just me. Add one more dose to be sure, but looking good. :thumb:


----------

